# Nail Avulsion -  Can someone tell me what procedure



## ktress (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello, Can someone tell me what procedure to us for a Finger nail Avulsion with ingrown nail Diagnosis?? Thank you, Katie


----------



## ashack63 (Feb 25, 2010)

CPT CODE 11765, wedge excision of skin of nail fold is usually what ingrown nails are done.
However, if the nail was permanently removed, 11750 would be appropriate.


----------



## Californiacowgirl (Feb 25, 2010)

*Avulsion of nail*

With the description given, I would use 11730.


----------



## raidaste (Mar 1, 2010)

I would agree with the 11730 as well.


----------

